# Solid Silver H.Stone Leeds



## Onne (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I was wondering if there is anyone who can tell me any more about my pocket watch, as per below photo:










The face reads H.Stone Leeds. the hallmarks on the case point towards 1930/31.

According to the face it has a swiss movement.

I'll try and take some photos of it when I have chance.


----------

